# Need help with identifying cryptocoryne and microsorum



## Kravcu (Jun 25, 2013)

Hello,
My friend gave me this cryptocoryne and microsorum, but I don't know the exact names of the plants.
Can someone help me?
My types:
Microsorum pteropus
Cryptocoryne wendtii 'brown'

Photos:

```
http://imgur.com/a/gxi7n
```


```
http://imgur.com/a/IkzLP
```
The cryptocoryne is about 15-25cm(6"-10") high.

Thanks for your help.


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi Kravcu,

The first one looks like standard Microsporum pterous









The second picture looks like one of the Cryptocoryne wendtii variants but I cannot guess which one. It does have some nice markings and what seems to be a touch of red in the leaves.


----------



## miremonster (Mar 26, 2006)

As far as I've heard and read from aquarium plant production insiders, C. wendtii 'brown' is actually rather a collective name, used for a number of rather brown variants of wendtii in the trade.


----------

